# puole



## infinite sadness

Come mai qualcuno dice "puole" al posto di "può"? E' una forma arcaica o un errore?


----------



## federicoft

Forme arcaiche per "può" sono "pote" o "puote". Non ho mai sentito puole.


----------



## Necsus

Ho sentito spesso _*pole-polere*_ (eliminazione del dittongo mobile?) in Toscana, forse qualche residente potrà confermare. 
Dovrebbe essere una forma _erronea_ (regionalismo?), come riportato in questo non proprio recentissimo dizionario della lingua italiana. 

E QUI (sempre secolo XIX, Benvenuto Cellini, fiorentino) _puole_ viene definito:
'errore di lingua', 'erronea ed incerta desinenza della terza persona dell'indicativo del verbo potere'.


----------



## gabrigabri

Dove hai sentito dire puole??


----------



## Necsus

gabrigabri said:


> Dove hai sentito dire puole??


Ma _puole_ non l'ho mai sentito _dire_...! Ho detto di aver sentito _pòle_ in Toscana, provincia di Pistoia (hodesta hosa un si pòle fare).


----------



## furs

Esiste, esiste, ma e' italiano antico - circa 900 hits in google!
Se usato oggidi', o e' in modo sherzoso, o potrebbe essere un calco dal dialetto veneto (in veneto non si puo' si dice "no se pol").


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

_Puole_ (o meglio _pole_) viene a volte usato in Toscana.

Non per niente molti bambini piccoli dicono "polete" invece di "potete" prima di imparare a coniugare bene il verbo (così come i bambini di tutta Italia dicono _facete_ invece di _fate _e cose del genere)


----------



## Necsus

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> _Puole_ (o meglio _pole_) viene a volte usato in Toscana.


Grazie della conferma, Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Ieri  parlavo con mia madre di non ricordo neanche cosa, e ad un certo punto ha detto "eh, ma non si _pole_ mica" .
Mi sono fatta una bella risata, e lei mi ha guardato con aria interrogativa. Le ho quindi dovuto spiegare della discussione sulla parola _pole/ puole._
Il bello è che lei non si ricordava neanche di aver detto _pole_ al posto di _puo'_....
Questo per spiegarvi che qua è proprio un modo di dire radicato e che viene spontaneo.


----------



## Sprocedato

Necsus said:


> Ho sentito spesso _*pole-polere*_ (eliminazione del dittongo mobile?) in Toscana, forse qualche residente potrà confermare.
> Dovrebbe essere una forma _erronea_ (regionalismo?), come riportato in questo non proprio recentissimo dizionario della lingua italiana.
> 
> E QUI (sempre secolo XIX, Benvenuto Cellini, fiorentino) _puole_ viene definito:
> 'errore di lingua', 'erronea ed incerta desinenza della terza persona dell'indicativo del verbo potere'.



Il Rohlfs nella sua _Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_ lo riporta per la Toscana. È rifatto su _vuole_ in base all'analogia _vuoi/puoi_.

(vòle/pòle dove non si usa il dittongo )


----------



## Kraus

"Pòle" si usa a Livorno (e probabilmente pure a Pisa), ma credo che in quella zona si usi anche "puole". Sul Vernacoliere devo averlo anche trovato, se non ricordo male.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Kraus said:


> Sul Vernacoliere devo averlo anche trovato, se non ricordo male.


Esatto, nella forma _pòle_. 
Evito di inserire collegamenti, però.


----------



## infinite sadness

Come mai? Per non fare pubblicità?


----------



## Angel.Aura

No no, solo che, se conosci il Vernacoliere, saprai che è cosa per... stomaci forti, ecco.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ah, ho capito.


----------



## montelongo

"La dona ride quando *puole*, e piange quando vuole." Dal romanzo "Secretum," pagina 168.


----------

